# Calgary HERF - July 5th



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Calling all Calgary CS members (and I know there are a few of us) 

July 5th Snakeyes is coming to town for the evening so I think we all need to get together and smoke a few cigars and have a few drinks!

Both my house and audio1ders house were mentioned. We need to decide where it is going to be. My place works but it is a lot further for Snakeyes to drive. I am good either way though. My place is a lot less for me to have to drive :tu

Who can make it out? Lets try to get something going.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Short notice for me but if you don't mind a guy from Saskabush coming I would love to try to make the next one.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

K Baz said:


> Short notice for me but if you don't mind a guy from Saskabush coming I would love to try to make the next one.


Yeah that would be cool!

We maybe can plan something out end of July or Early August and hopefully you will be able to make it.

How far from Calgary are you?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

A little over 5 hours but I make it through the big city quarterly or so. Plus it would be nice to see what a big city B & M looks like.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Bump

Hello? And Calgarians out there?

Looks like it might just be you and I Kevin (Snakeyes)


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

A herf of 2 is way better than a herf of 1 :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

might be worth some PM's.....alot of canucks dont check this forum as we found out here


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> A herf of 2 is way better than a herf of 1 :tu


I agree. Won't slow us down. I will give these guys a few more days and I will make sure I send you all my contact info so we can still get together.



shaggy said:


> might be worth some PM's.....alot of canucks dont check this forum as we found out here


Thanks for the tip. We have sent some PM's but also with no response. Maybe they are all busy this week. I will PM everyone again though just to make sure they are getting them


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> A herf of 2 is way better than a herf of 1 :tu


As I told RHnewfie last weekend. A cigar with another is much better than by yourself.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply.
I occasionally have to work to support my habit :tg

I would love to make it; just have to check with the boss.
If it's not too many it will get boss's approval more easily.
I'll try to post this weekend- if not, Monday am.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

audio1der said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> I occasionally have to work to support my habit :tg
> 
> I would love to make it; just have to check with the boss.
> ...


What is this work thing you speak of?!? :r I "worked" from home again today :r

Just let us know what is going on and we will figure it out.

Now lets see is we can get hold of the rest of the Calgarians!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, I'm in for the herf but the boss would rather not stink up the garage (as the weather looks iffy).
LMK if I can do anything.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok well we can still do this at my house if everyone is ok with that?!

I don't have a garage though so if the weather sucks then we will have to head to a local pub that still allows smoking.

And as I mentioned before not to be a party pooper but can't be too loud too late as I have pissy neighbors when it comes to that kinda stuff. As long as we keep it cool though we should be good to go!

Let me know who is coming and I will PM you my address. I will make something to eat but maybe just something fast as we don't want to give up too much of our smoking time.

What time would everyone be able to be here by? Need to make sure I get home from work early enough. :ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

So far I know that Kevin (audio1der) and Kevin (snakeyes) are coming

This should be interesting with 2 Kevin's

Nein messaged me and doesn't look like he can make it.....but if that changes is very welcome to join us

I will shoot to be home by 3 that day. Give me enough time to prep some food for us - Burgers or smokies?!? If I end up running a little late I was also thinking maybe we could just order some pizza? Let me know your thoughts.

I will have some beer on ice (Not sure what kind yet so let me know what you like) if you want anything other than that feel free to bring stuff along.

What time do you think you guys will be able to make it for?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Dang I wish I could make it to add a 3rd Kevin to the mix


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Headcrash said:


> So far I know that Kevin (audio1der) and Kevin (snakeyes) are coming
> 
> This should be interesting with 2 Kevin's
> 
> I will have some beer on ice (Not sure what kind yet so let me know what you like) if you want anything other than that feel free to bring stuff along.


Don't want to thread jack but does Alberta still have Pilsner(with the bunnies on the label)?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Pretty sure it does because Saskatchewan still does.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

K Baz said:


> Dang I wish I could make it to add a 3rd Kevin to the mix


Hi my name is Alex and this is my buddy Kevin, and my other buddy Kevin, and my other buddy Kevin.... :r



K Baz said:


> Pretty sure it does because Saskatchewan still does.


Yeah I think I have seen it around....they have it here for all the people that move here from Saskatchewan and don't know what good beer really is. :tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

TAKE THAT BACK!
I LOVE Pilsner! :al

Anyhoo, maybe KBaz could fly in to cover for me, 'cause it looks like I've been yanked out of circulation to do some family stuff that is that night only.(sneak a peek at the Stampede).
I hate to do it, but the fam. comes first and it's brownie points towards the next herf.
Sorry, guys!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

and then there were 2.....

Well Kevin we will just have to smoke a lot more to make up for these guys.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I will be through that way in early Sept (I will nail down the date tonight) if you want to try it again. I tried to get a Saskatchewan herf going down but it seems I am the only one on here from SK.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

K Baz said:


> I will be through that way in early Sept (I will nail down the date tonight) if you want to try it again. I tried to get a Saskatchewan herf going down but it seems I am the only one on here from SK.


Must be easy to plan your herf's then :tu

You let us know when you will be here and we will set something up.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmm...this will require a bigger herf box then...I feel a purchase coming on :tu



Headcrash said:


> and then there were 2.....
> 
> Well Kevin we will just have to smoke a lot more to make up for these guys.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DCyoung (Collin) just pm'ed and he is tentatively coming and if he does he is bringing a friend.

Hope you can make it Collin.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey....not meanin to thread jack but why is the lottery made up of mostly eastern guys?????













west coast wussies :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I am in there....Plus I am big enough to equal 2-3 of you eastearn guys :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> I am in there....Plus I am big enough to equal 2-3 of you eastearn guys :r


for a westerner ur ok...:r


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wanted to post a thank you to Headcrash (Alex). He put on one helluva nice herf, even if it was just him and I  Had some very fine smokes, spent too much at the local B&M, good drinks, and most importantly, good company :tu If you ever throw another one, hell or high water, I'm there :ss Thanks again, a true BOTL (give him a little RG love guys)

Snakeyes (Kevin)


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I think we did ok for a 2 man show. :ss

Had a great time and many laughs. Great to meet another BOTL in person.

We did smoke some really good cigars (Finally tried my Padron Anni 1964.... :dr soooo good!)

And yes I am sure the next time I go to my B&M the lady will be sad to see that you are not with me....she loved the way you just grabbed what seemed like one of everything! :r I had to have some self control as I knew my wife would be waiting to see what I purchased :r

Anyways you are always welcome and thanks again for everything!


----------

